# Caryl Baker Visage



## spartan_shades (Jul 22, 2007)

I went shopping with my mom today and we stopped by Caryl Baker Visage. The lady gave me a free makeover on the spot and I didn't have to buy a thing. I thought it was nice and I got some great recommendations on some colours.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Has anyone tried any of their products?


----------



## amethyst_star (Dec 9, 2007)

I have been using the Caryl Baker Visage line since the 1990's. I'm not crazy about their skincare products since I find them drying on my skin, but I love the lipsticks, waterproof lipliners, eyeshadows and make-up brushes and I love the fact you can get to try make-up colours and receive free makeovers. Some of the Visage consultants can be pushy when it comes to sales, but on a whole I have had good customer service from the Caryl Baker Visage salons in the Eaton Centre and Fairview Mall.


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 9, 2007)

I've recently started using their skin care products, and I do really like them, but I feel like I got totally ripped off.  I went in September and I got the free makeover and skin assessment, but she sold me a whole bunch of skin products and said that by buying them in a package I was getting quite a deal.  Well, when I priced everything out later I got not even 1% off of anything, so I ended up buying things I didn't need or want for full price.  I haven't been back since - I got a Beauty Club card and I haven't been back for any of the free makeovers, nor my free birthday facial.  I'm still just so annoyed.

However, since I know at least 2 other people use their products and like them, maybe I will go back at some point!


----------



## amethyst_star (Dec 9, 2007)

Lisa, sorry to hear about your last experience at Caryl Baker Visage. I also have a Beauty Club membership, but I don't buy her products as much as I use to since I've gotten into MAC, Stila, Smashbox and other brands a few years ago.  I do plan to go for my birthday make-up application in February, and plan to buy some more make-up brushes and eyeshadows. I have my favourite Visage consultants that I go to for my make-up applications. Even though the Beauty Club offers free monthly make-up applications, I really only get a make-over at the salon every 3 months.


----------



## fakecake (Feb 23, 2013)

I know I am replying to an older thread but I just discovered Caryl Baker Visage.  Actually I have walked by their store for years but only recently went in.  I did get a waxing service and free skincare consult with makeup application.  I did purchase some of the recommended cleansers and find that while they are definitely expensive, they are nice products that do as they say. 

  Later I returned for another waxing service and makeup application and signed up for the beauty club, this time I purchased a sugar lip scrub and lovely pink lip balm.  Love them both.

  And today, I returned for another wax and facial.This time I purchased their new BB cream which is lovely!  It applies with the beautiful silky finish and the match to my skin was perfect.  Once again I find I am a fan.  (Note:  These visits have been over the last 4 months.)

  I think if you go you should be prepared for recommendations for products that the artist thinks work for you. Since I am a makeup loving girl (women)  I tend to purchase anything that I like but I haven't felt a lot of pressure to buy.   

  I like it CBV and love that it is a Canadian brand.  In other words, I recommend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edited to correct old typos and spelling mistakes.


----------

